# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  اقدم كنيسه في الشرق والعالم اجمع في كربلاء

## ملك العراقي1

الأقيصر أقدم كنيسة بالمشرق تقع في كربلاء

 قبل 1500 عام إختار مسيحيون أوائل في الشرق ركنا في صحراء وسط بلاد الرافدين لبناء كنيسة الأقيصر والتي أتخذت القدس قبلة لها.
 وجاء في تقرير (العربية) "بينما يحتفل ملايين المسيح بعيد ميلاد يسوع المسيح بقيت كنيست الاقيصر الواقعة في ناحية عين التمر 60 كم جنوب غرب كربلاء 110 جنوب بغداد مقفرة."
 لم يبقى من الكنيسة سوى إطلال تحت تأثير العواصف الرملية، لكن عددا من  العراقيين مازالوا مصرين على مواجهة تحديات الزمن وإنقاذ ماتبقى من الكنيسة  في ذاكرتهم الجماعية.
 ويقول أحد مسؤولي الأثار في كربلاء "المكان هو  كنيسة للعبادة والأقدم على الارجح في المشرق وتوصلنا عبر أبحاث الى إنها قد  بنيت قبل 120 عاما من وصول الاسلام."
 وكانت هذه المنطقة تضم قبائل مسيحية عند أنتشار الاسلام فيها بعد 50 عاما من ظهوره العام 622 للميلاد.
 وأصبحت كربلاء على مر الأيام والتي تضم مرقدي الامامين الحسين والعباس  (عليهم السلام) ،من أهم المواقع الاسلامية في العراق ومع تراجع وجود  المسيحيين في هذه المنطقه غطت رمال الصحراء كنيسة الاقيصر والتي أنقذتها من  عالم النسيان بعثة أكتشاف عراقية للاثار عام 1970.
 وأشار المسؤل الى  أسس جدران الكنيسة وهي مزيج من الحجارة والطين والرماد المبنية بشكل مستطيل  طوله 75 مترا وعرضه 15 مترا ويبدو صحن الكنيسة واضحا وكذلك عددا من  أقسامها الاخرى.
 وأكد المسؤل الذي يعمل بالاثار من سنة 1993 "أن الكنيسة مبنية بشكل تكون قبلتها صوب القدس."
 وكشفت التنقيبات عن وجود مدفن في قبو تحت الأرض خطت على جدرانه كتابات  بالسريانية لغة المسيحيين الأوائل،وبسبب الدعم المحدود لعمليات التنقيب من  الحكومة العراقية ّانذاك توقفت عمليات التنقيب بعد ستة أشهر من بدئها.
  لكن المسؤل أكد وهو يشير الى صخور وأطلال في المكان أن "مدينة مخبأة هنا  وأن أسمها عين تمر وكانت تمثل التقاء طرق تجارية بين بلاد فارس وشبه  الجزيرة العربية والإمبراطورية الرومانية."
 وأضاف "كانت هناك بحيرة واسعة تمت الى بحر النجف وكان الناس يعيشون على صيد السمك."
 تابع المسؤل وهو ينظر الى رمال تحيط ببقايا جدران الكنيسة وقال بأنه "واثق من وجود منازل وأوان وكتب مقدسة تحت الارض."
 ولم يعد مؤمن يزور الان كنيسة الاقيصر التي كان المسيحيون الكلدانييون  يحيون فيها عيد الميلاد،ومع ذلك، لايرتدي هذا الجانب أهمية في نظر المسؤل  أذ يؤكد "أنها ذاكرة بلدنا، فالعراق بلد غني بحضاراته والعراقيين بنوا  حضارة وأن هذه الكنيسة جزء منها ويجب أنقاذها."
 ورغم المخاطر التي تحيط  بمنطقة عين تمر ومحيطها وأنتشار عصابات مسلحة، يأمل المسؤولون في كربلاء  الحصول على دعم دولي لانقاذ ّاثارهم من الضياع .
 ويطالب مدير ناحية عين تمر أن "توضع كنيسة الاقيصر على قائمة التراث العالمي لمنظمة الامم المتحدة للتربية والثقافة يونيسيف ."
 وأشار مدير الناحية ايضا "أنها لاتعود للمسيحيين أو المسلمين بل الى كل العالم وعلى العالم أن يساعدنا...

----------

